# Alum Creek without the water



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

This photo if before they filled the lake. You can see the dam construction at the bottom. Follow the creek north from the dam and see the old Lewis Center Road bridge. There are lots of places for the fish to hide. Enjoy!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Many years ago, I went w/friends on a houseboat trip on Dale Hollow. One calm afternoon, we chanced upon a shallow spot that contained several old foundations. Lots of fish hanging around, including some real big-uns.


----------



## 3DFishing (Sep 19, 2014)

Great photo. I uploaded something to superimpose over your pic for the good of OGFers. Happy studying.


----------



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

Fishin Finatic is this photo available in a higher resolution? I tried searching the web for it but got "skunked" as usual. Thanks.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

cincinnati said:


> Many years ago, I went w/friends on a houseboat trip on Dale Hollow. One calm afternoon, we chanced upon a shallow spot that contained several old foundations. Lots of fish hanging around, including some real big-uns.


Dale hollow is an awesome lake, I have housboated there a couple times, did as much swimming as fishing, we screwed up and went in august, the best bass bite we found was in the mudline around the edges, catching spots, beautiful place.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

http://legacy.lib.utexas.edu/maps/topo/ohio/txu-pclmaps-topo-oh-westerville-1902.jpg


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

This is the North half of the south pool. The big pond 2/3 way up on right is the big cove south of Cheshire that goes clear back to new Africa road with a tube under the road on the south end of the rip-rap.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Cheshire Road at bottom of photo. Shale beds (Crisco Bay) are the squares on the right and Big Run goes off to the left.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Rt 36/37 runs across middle of photo.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Does anybody know why the 1902 topo shows the town of Constantia, with a secondary name of Cheshire?


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

I understand this thread is from almost three years ago, but I came across it again recently while searching for something else. Does anyone else have some historic photos of the area, maybe the old park office, etc? Or, do you know where we could find them? This is fascinating to me. Almost as fascinating as watching some of the pleasure boaters somehow not lose props in the no wake zones near the points ;o)


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Silver Fox 23 said:


> This is fascinating to me. Almost as fascinating as watching some of the pleasure boaters somehow not lose props in the no wake zones near the points ;o)


Just a matter of time ,
once the water level comes down a foot or 2 , what use to be close , will get closer to props and even bottom of the boats ..... how clueless some are


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I love the topo maps. Last fall I spent a significant amount of time scouring maps...It really paid off. One of the best falls on Alum I’ve ever had.
Do yourself a favor...save the topo, study it with a magnifying glass. Then hit the water with your side imaging. I found numerous spots I had overlooked in years past.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Gottagofishn said:


> I love the topo maps. Last fall I spent a significant amount of time scouring maps...It really paid off. One of the best falls on Alum I’ve ever had.
> Do yourself a favor...save the topo, study it with a magnifying glass. Then hit the water with your side imaging. I found numerous spots I had overlooked in years past.


Will do. Thanks for the tip! I will certainly do that!


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

Silver Fox 23 said:


> I understand this thread is from almost three years ago, but I came across it again recently while searching for something else. Does anyone else have some historic photos of the area, maybe the old park office, etc? Or, do you know where we could find them? This is fascinating to me. Almost as fascinating as watching some of the pleasure boaters somehow not lose props in the no wake zones near the points ;o)


I worked at Alum Creek 79-82 while I attended The Ohio State University, I might have some of the old Park office that was on the East side of the lake. It was a house that was the last one torn down in the Park.


----------

